# Just registered 55 used kayaks for the swap



## Blackwater (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome. See you down there this afternoon. Wish we could have made it this morning, but I'm sure you'll still be able to hook my 9 year old son up with some used or new gear when we show up.

I'm planning to take him on the Milk Run later today. Do you think it will be easy for us to find someone to help us out with the shuttle?

bc


----------

